# Poly over spray Rustoleum



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

You'd have to sand the rustoleum in order for the water based poly to adhere well. IMO you'd be better off with several coats of a better oil base enamel.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

mark sr said:


> You'd have to sand the rustoleum in order for the water based poly to adhere well. IMO you'd be better off with several coats of a better oil base enamel.


Mark, I was hoping you would respond. Do you mean
a water base enamel red paint? 

The reason I want to use the rustoleum is I already have it, and I like
the color. 

To use the water base poly...would I just have to give it one sanding after I do the rustoleum,
or sanding between each coat of water base poly? 
The reason I wanted to do the water base was because I wanted an instant gratification project, 
and not having to wait 24 hours between coats.

Oh, hell, maybe I should just spray it and wait a few days then use
butchers wax? This is a problem for me, overthinking everything. :sad:


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Oil base enamels are more durable than latex enamels. Aerosol paints are usually oil base but they are drastically thinned so it can atomize out of the can. It takes a lot of coats to equal 1-2 coats of brushed on paint. Applying water based poly over any enamel requires sanding first to insure adhesion. I rarely use waterbased poly but would assume a light sanding between coats would be best. That said I don't recommend applying poly over paint. If the right enamel is used the poly really serves no purpose.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Good video but it only pertains to stains and polys, not applying poly over paint.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

+1 on NO POLY needed. Even a water-based poly can alter the color, even if it is ever so slightly. I spray painted a salt and pepper shaker about 8 years ago and they have held up just fine with grubby hands on them continually. Just apply as many coats as it takes to get the color and finish to fill in properly. Truthfully, I wouldn't even sand the Rustoleum if you do indeed intend to apply some poly. You run the risk of scratching the fresh paint.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

> Truthfully, I wouldn't even sand the Rustoleum if you do indeed intend to apply some poly. You run the risk of scratching the fresh paint.



I agree there is a fine line between promoting adhesion and leaving unsightly sanding scratches but would water based poly adhere well to rustoleum enamel without sanding?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Do a test on something else.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, This is the response that I wanted to hear! No Poly!
I gave it two coats...I did a ‘metal’ lampshade a few years
ago with this same paint, and also our outside ‘metal’ suet feeder
roof with the same paint. 
Being that this was ‘wood’ and going in the kitchen with
grubby finger prints on it, I was wondering if I should poly it? 
Glad the answer is - No Poly Needed! :smile:


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

I have put poly over paint many times. It gives it that deep clear coated look. 

I even have a rolling tray table thing I sprayed with a metallic blue spray paint, then put four or five poly clear coats on it without sanding, and it came out sweet, and its durable as hell. I THINK it was waterborne poly out of a spray can... Im about 95% sure.

So, from experience, I say yes, you can absolutely do it, if you want that look, but absolutely not needed.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I just bought it upstairs and put it on the table. It looks very
nice almost like a Japan finish. :smile: Its a lovely color red. :smile:

I’ll take a pic tomorrow, it needs 24 hours to thoroughly dry.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

oops, just reread this ... I mean I brought it upstairs.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, it came out very pretty. Looks much better painted red on the
walnut table then it looked stained. 

I’m happy! :smile: 
The color is Colonial Red (gloss) The head knot gave it a :thumbsup:

Now i’m looking around to see what else can use a red sprucing up! :smile:

I have a little stained glass lamp on my counter, I’m thinking about doing
the base of the lamp. :smile: ...or maybe just do the middle of the body
and leave the bottom antique bronze?


----------



## woodco (Jun 11, 2017)

looks good.


----------



## tmittelstaedt (Nov 7, 2018)

What is the purpose of that? Just to turn the plant around?

Each to his own but I'd have used the ugliness as an excuse to get rid of the thing entirely instead of making it look better. Now you will never be able to get rid of it.

I don't know if this is a design thing nowadays our local paper ran a story this weekend showing some house that an interior designer had put together as the cat's meow, and OMG the place looked more cluttered than a Mexican Bazaar.

The wood on the table is beautiful why cover it up with kitsch? (Or, a Dunsel, if your a ST-TOS fan)


----------

